# [email protected]$# tight pants.



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Tight pants sucks ass! I buy blokie trews specifically so my pants are super baggy! I find it much more comfortable to shred with baggier pants on.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

i buy ski pants that are tight......so i dont look steezy. but im still easy and sleazy. sneazy too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

wclumberjack said:


> i buy ski pants that are tight......so i dont look steezy. but im still easy and sleazy. sneazy too.


I'm usually just Dopey and Grumpy. Especially if my pants are too tight.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

PowderKeg said:


> I'm usually just Dopey and Grumpy. Especially if my pants are too tight.


be carefull your pants aren't too tight or you might turn into snow white


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

its not good to be sneezy in tight trews;

you might tear something


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Hahahahahaha Ur Alll Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad


Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Talk to LNP. Thats all that dude wears tight jeans and shit and he is plenty steezy. Personally I like a sag in my slacks but I don't like them hangin off my ass.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

drooooopy drawers *RULE!*


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Come one "hog knuckle" pants rule! 

Does my ass look big in these???

*ok, while I am pretty lax on the cuss words the title is going to be edited.*


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

haha thats ok. these replies are hilarious.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Haha! Yeah...my 686 pants from last year were form fitting, got new pants this year, and man, they are HUGE.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

goooooooo camel toe ...... hahahhahaha


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Coin slut ftw!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

TIGHT!​


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

I hope that's you...


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Kieran said:


> TIGHT!​


na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na BATMAN........ If that is you please send pictures of you riding in that I think I might pee my pants.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

Nothing gives me more satisfaction than a great pair of tight blue jeans and no underwear...Especially on the hill!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I've heard of women riding on the hill with their g-string on backwards. They seem to think that brings great satisfaction...


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I've heard of women riding on the hill with their g-string on backwards. They seem to think that brings great satisfaction...


i LOVE when you catch a bunny wearing nuthing but a g-string under her snowpants..Mm Mm good!


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Tight pants? Mmmmm wedgies!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

T.J. said:


> i LOVE when you catch a bunny wearing nuthing but a g-string under her snowpants..Mm Mm good!


Completely agree with this statement :thumbsup:


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> I've heard of women riding on the hill with their g-string on backwards. They seem to think that brings great satisfaction...


WOW!!! Thats is an interesting concept right there. I could take this to a bad place so fast but I won't. And how did we get from tight snow pants to backward G-strings which are over rated, because tight boy shorts are hotter. But that is neither hear nor there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

*gstring?*

i dont know if i ever find gstrings _that_ hot, OR COMFORTABLE, but i rock the Ride pants with just the thong underneath.... and "hell no" i am NOT a bunny  ha!


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

I lurve my g-string!

its made with wire


----------

